# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या आप हार्मोन असंतुलन के इन छिपे कारणों से अनजान हैं???

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है,.कि हमारे हार्मोन्स शरीर की सभी गतिविधियों को नियंत्रित करते हैं। ये ही है जो  हमारे शरीर के सही तरीके से विकास में महत्*वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाते हैं। परन्तु  जब हार्मोन के स्राव में असंतुलन होता है तो शरीर के पूरे सिस्टम में गड़बड़ी आ जाती है। तो  स्वस्थ रहने के लिए हमारे लिए  जरूरी है कि हमारे शरीर में जरूरी हार्मोन्स का स्*तर संतुलित रहे। क्यों की हॉर्मोन की गड़बड़ी से कई स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं होने लगती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है हर्मोन असंतुलन के कारण.....**हमारे शरीर के अधिवृक्क ब्लड शुगर नियंत्रण के हार्मोंन बनाते है। तनाव और अनियमित जीवनशैली इसको प्रभावित करती है। इससे थॉयराइड प्रभावित होता है जिसका नतीजा हाइपरथाइरोडिज्म होता है। इसका सीधा प्रभाव हार्मोन के स्वास्थ्य पर ही पड़ता है। जिससे मेटाब्लॉजिम और अधिवृक्क की क्रियायें ठीक से काम नहीं कर पाती है। और अधिवृक्क, थॉयराइड प्रभावित इसके अलावा भी हार्मोन असंतुलन के कई कारण हो सकते हैं जैसे की  पोषण की कमी, व्यायाम न करना, गलत डायट आदि।
अक्सर क्या होता है , खराब खान-पान और एक्*सरसाइज न करने आदि के कारण हर्मोन असंतुलन हो जाता है। महिलाओं और पुरुषों दोनों में हार्मोन असंतुलन के अलग-अलग प्रभाव होते हैं। हार्मोन असंतुलन केवल महिलाओं को प्रभावित नहीं करता, बल्कि पुरुषों को भी प्रभावित करता है। एस्ट्रोजन, प्रोजेस्टेरोन और प्रोलैक्टिन हार्मोन पुरुषों के शरीर में भी उत्पादित होते हैं। इन सभी हार्मोन में टेस्टोस्टेरोन पुरुषों के शरीर में मौजूद सबसे महत्वपूर्ण हार्मोन, में से एक है। और शरीर के समुचित कार्य को ठीक रखने के क्रम में टेस्टोस्टेरोन का स्तर बनाए रखना बेहद आवश्यक होता है।
*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हार्मोन असंतुलन का शरीर पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव...*अगर हम महिलाओ की बात करे तो , हार्मोन असंतुलन के कारण महिलाओं का मूड अक्सर खराब रहता है और वे चिड़चिड़ी हो जाती हैं। यह असंतुलन स्वास्थ्य संबंधी सामान्य परेशानियां जैसे मुहांसे, चेहरे और शरीर पर अधिक बालों का उगना, समय से पहले उम्र बढ़ने के लक्षण नजर आना से लेकर मासिक धर्म संबंधी गड़बड़ियां, सेक्स के प्रति अनिच्छा, गर्भ ठहरने में मुश्किल आना और बांझपन जैसी समस्याओं का कारण बन सकता है। फीमेल हार्मोन की गड़बड़ी के अलावा कई महिलाओं में पुरुष हार्मोन टेस्टॉस्टेशन का अधिक स्राव हिरसुटिज्म की वजब बन जाता है। इससे सेक्युअल डिस्ट्रीब्युशन (शरीर की  त्वचा का वह हिस्सा जहां महिलाओं और पुरुषों में बालों की मात्र अलग-अलग होती है) में बालों का उग आना, कुछ महिलाएं बालों का अत्यधिक झड़ना की शिकार हो जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अगर हम उपचार की  बात करे तो ,,,,,,*हार्मोनल असंतुलन को दूर करने के लिए कई तरह के उपचार उपलब्ध है | जैसे की , एलोपैथी के अलावा हर्बल और प्राकृतिक उपचार भी उपलब्ध हैं। कई महिलाएं आयुर्वेद, एक्यूपंचर और अरोमा थेरेपी का सहारा भी लेती हैं। इस का मतलब क्या हुआ, जीवन शैली में थोड़ा बदलाव हार्मोन्स के संतुलित स्नव में काफी मददगार हो सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

......................................

----------

